# If Wishes Were Horses...



## te gato

Today I was looking out my window..Letting my mind wander..and sadly it still has not returned..
anyway..
I was thinking about places I would love to go..if I could...

Mexico..that is a given..(Art GF you packed?)...
China..I have always loved the culture..art and food..
Egypt..I so want to see the Pyramids..

So my question to you is..If you could..where in this World of ours would you like to go..have a deep desire to see?

te gato


----------



## lainyn

I would go to New Mexico and have a blast with this guy I know...but it would probably be a poor life decision.

I'd spend a year or two in Europe because of all the wonderful people I've gotten to know from there (this includes the UK).

I'd visit Japan (yay language!) and Africa (probably on a missions' trip though) and I'd like to see the Philipines. 

Also, the Levant. 

Humm, Everywhere??


----------



## el alabamiano

The entire planet, of course! But if not, a return to Vietnam and Korea and all the other places I've seen, but this time as a rich, lazy tourist instead of as a poor, lazy soldier. And for a first visit...Tahiti, _ahhhh..._Tahiti!  

But within the realms of reality, I DO get to leave in a few hours for a short stay out of town..._dammit! _


----------



## cuchuflete

Zanzibar!

And if possible a return to Madagascar.

And Bolivia and Peru.......

and......I've never been to Asia, so there is still much to learn, taste, see, touch..


----------



## Benjy

the sommet of mount everest  and i want to cycle in the swiss alpes! one of these i'm doing this summer  i'd aso love to visit south america.. the list goes on


----------



## Artrella

Hey Love *tg * Gr8F!! I told ya!! ... if someone says "come here"... I'll get my stuff packed in the spur of the moment...  

I'd like to go to Ireland... I love that place...I've never been there,though(hee hee)...

Next year if everything's ok ... a friend of mine and I will go to Europe... alone... no kids...no hubbies...uuhhhh!!!.... and we will meet some forer@s!!!....

I feel some connection with Ireland... don't ask me why... it has always been like that... maybe some of my Celtic ancestors??....I always imagine me sitting on a rock, there with grey sky, dumpness, cold, and the sea.... this is where I want to go... 

And some other place where I want to go is to Ohio... and I will...  ...some Unicorn is waiting there for me....


----------



## Helicopta

I've been lucky enough to see quite a bit of our wonderful planet. The places I've been to in Asia are amazing (Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Sri Lanka). I've been to the USA a couple of times (loved it) and quite a few countries in Europe... Places I've never been to but fully intend to are Central and South America (especially Peru). India, China, Japan, Russia... Oh, just everywhere really! Damn, this thread is giving me the wanderlust!

_Art, if you find yourself in my neck of the woods on your European trip... Dinner's on me!_


----------



## Artrella

Helicopta said:
			
		

> I've been lucky enough to see quite a bit of our wonderful planet. The places I've been to in Asia are amazing (Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Sri Lanka). I've been to the USA a couple of times (loved it) and quite a few countries in Europe... Places I've never been to but fully intend to are Central and South America (especially Peru). India, China, Japan, Russia... Oh, just everywhere really! Damn, this thread is giving me the wanderlust!
> 
> _Art, if you find yourself in my neck of the woods on your European trip... Dinner's on me!_




Sí señor!!! I will go to England too!!! I have friends there... and I won't miss the opportunity of having dinner with a helicopta!!!


----------



## LV4-26

_There are places I remember_
_All my life though some have changed_
_Some for ever not for better_
_Some have gone and some remain_

Places I've already been to and would like to return to : England (already been 8 times  ) and Ivory Coast (been there only once but for 12 years...I was born there).

Places I'd like to go to : Italy (Venice), the USA (California), Ireland, India, South America, Scandinavia, Iceland, Morocco...


----------



## Alundra

Yo tengo dos viajes que me gustaría realizar.
Uno es Escocia, visitar sus castillos, las Highlands, en fin... tengo ilusión por visitar esa zona.

Otro sitio es Egipto. Visitar las pirámides y ver toda esa cultura.

Esos son los viajes que más me gustaría hacer, pero me encanta viajar y ver lugares nuevos. Cualquier lugar del mundo tiene algo especial y digno de ver en mi opinión..... ¡y me lo estoy perdiendo!!!!!!!!!

Alundra.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oh, woe is me . . .  I've had an itch  and a yearn to travel my entire life. I don't like talking about it, because it makes me want to travel even more!   

I'd like to go to a Spanish-speaking country, honestly. Italy is on my list, too. As is England. I want so badly to speak to people in another language, communicate, exchange words. I want to see every beautiful site, I want to smell every spice, every air, every scent, and I want to touch every plant, every foreign fabric, oh .  .  .  I just want to get away from what I'm accustomed to. Does anyone else feel the itch?

I graduate in two weeks from college. and I will be saving up money to travel sometime (in a year or so). Now all I need now is traveling buddies!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Guys, you are fortunate to have a chance to travel on different parts of planet unlike me. But If I have the means, I would like to go to any part of the US and Europe.


----------



## Lancel0t

lainyn said:
			
		

> I'd visit Japan (yay language!) and Africa (probably on a missions' trip though) and I'd like to see the *Philipines*.


 
I'm just curious, why would you like to visit our country?


----------



## lainyn

Hi Lance,

The reason I want to go to the philipines is so I can see the country where a lot of my friends come from. One of my closest guy friends is over there now, doing missionary work by building houses. I'm also really curious about the influence that Spanish has on Tagalog, so I think I'd need to be there in person to absorb all the information 

Good question, actually.


----------



## meili

If given the chance (how I wish in the very, very, very near future!!!), I would like to go to:

1.  Canada
2.  USA (in FL, MD, NM, y el resto 50 estados)
3.  England
4.  Vietnam
5.  I would also like to go to the moon!

Huhu.. but right now I'm stick here at work and can't even go my own city!  But I know I will travel the world.  (If there's a will, there's a way!).


----------



## VenusEnvy

meili said:
			
		

> 2.  USA (in FL, MD, NM, y el resto 50 estados)


Hey, I'm in MD. You could stay with me!


----------



## Vanda

Can I simply say the whole world?
But, at the moment, I wish I was in Scandinavia. I don´t know anyplace there. After that, to many places in Eastern Europe, and preferrably, remain there somewhere in Czech Republic.


----------



## Phryne

I've been to Europe once for three months. I backpacked and camped to. Now I want to repeat the trip, but with a different destination. I'd put all my furniture in storage (again) and go to India, Thailand, Vietnam and Africa!! All of Africa would be nice, from Giza to Lake Turkana, to follow the path of civilization, inversed though!!! 

Soñar es gratis....


----------



## Cristmarsal

I would love to be in Australia. I tried on 2000, for olimpic games, but I loosed my job before save money, so it is permantly on mind... but before it will be afordable for me, I will go to Florida next year... and probably a cruise soon (want to be just in the ocean...).


----------



## Merlin

My first choice is the United States. I've always wanted to make an inter-state trip. And also I have some stuff that I want that can only be found there. I really wanted to work there actually. I'm starting my own family so I need a better job. I also want to visit silicon valley, California. New Jersey and Houston.
My other choices includes the Carribean, Europe and Japan. I love to travel or work in either of those country's. (So you guys got any job for me... )


----------



## rob.returns

Europe, Africa, and Tijuana, Mexico...the places to be.


----------



## Mitcheck

If given the chance to travel I want to go to places like _Paris_- to shop some clothes till I drop from the well-known designers... _Spain_- to get in touch with the natives and _China_- to see the greatwall of this country and sip variety of Chinese soup.


----------



## chica11

Me encantaría volver a Cuba por un mes o más para pasarla bien y conocer más de la isla.  Fuí una vez con una amiga mía hace 5 años y nos divertimos muchísimo.  Es una isla muy hermosa y la gente super amigable.   Me gustaría ir a más partes y conocer más gente.  Mi última y única experiencia en la isla era inolvidable.


----------



## meili

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm in MD. You could stay with me!


Thank you, Venus! That is so sweet of you!
My father had been to the US and he brought with him books of the different states of America.  Maryland caught my attention among all else.  I have this picture of two girls bathing in the river in their church dresses.  The river is surrounded by a luscious forest!
I really want to go there.


----------



## Tate_Harmann

Anywhere in latin america, the north pole, kamchatka, iceland, greenland, morocco, and kenya just to name a few high on the list. But I guess I would go anywhere.

Oh, and I have 17 states to go to complete the U.S. and would go to any of those.


----------

